# 10-22-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went for a little while this morning. I wish that I would have left a few hours earlier but a decent trip nonetheless. Saw several smaller fish and quite a few beds, water was fair but the wind sucked. Overall not a bad trip.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That'll work. I think I'm going tonight and tryf or a while


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting a gigging trip like that. It beats getting skunked. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of flat fish ! :thumbup:


----------

